# Can't make work USB stick with 2.6.7-r11

## Vide

Hello everyone

I've always succesfully used my USB stick (256MB) with earlier 2.6.x kernels (and I'm currently using a 2.6.5 too), but when I'm going to use a gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r11 (even earlier releases, I tryed with r3 and r5), I get the following message from the kernel:

```
Aug  8 16:12:13 [kernel] usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

                - Last output repeated twice

Aug  8 16:12:19 [kernel] usb 1-1: device not accepting address 3, error -110

```

and the stick simply doesn't work  :Sad: .

If I reboot and use 2.6.5, everything works fine. I've used the same kernel configuration and compiled as usual the kernel with genkernel and menuconfig. It's a bug in the kernel, in the Gentoo kernel, or am I simply missing something?

----------

## Corpse2

I have no idea what could be the problem but at least it works now for me with that kernel so if you want you can compare your kernel-config with mine: http://studwww.ugent.be/~pspeybro/laatstaan/config

be sure to check the mass storage thing under USB and the scsi disk support

----------

## derheld42

I'm having the same problem with development-sources 2.6.7 trying to get a SanDisk Cruzer Mini 256 MB working.. 

Any ideas?

 */var/log/kernel/current wrote:*   

> 
> 
> innervision root # tail -f /var/log/kernel/current
> 
> Aug  8 12:17:26 [kernel] usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using address 58
> ...

 

 */proc/bus/usb/devices wrote:*   

> 
> 
> innervision root # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
> 
> T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6
> ...

 

----------

## psk31

Having a similiar problem trying to get 2.6.7-gentoo-r12 to recognize my SanDisk 8-in-1 SDDR-88 card reader.  I have tried enabling the experimental support for SanDisk within the kernel (both indicate a different model, but what the hey), and no luck. I can howver access the camera directly as a USB MSD.

Has anyone managed to make this device work with the gentoo-dev-sources?

----------

## squeegy

Okay first question, what chipset are you guys using?  I have similar problems with versions of 2.6.8-rc* using an nforce2, and I'm currently trying to get it resolved via contact with developers on the LKML.

----------

## psk31

nforce2 on a Gigabyte GA-7N400-L MB (Athlon +2600)

----------

## Vide

NForce2 on a Asus A7N8X. I think we found where the problem is  :Smile: 

Who is going to report the bug?  :Smile: 

----------

## plank

Just wanted to say I was having the same problem with 2.6.7 kernel series and booting with an old 2.6.5 solved my problem. I still have no idea about what is the problem.

----------

## psk31

Its trending to look that way (bug), however I am not at all familiar with the bug reporting proceedure. It seems to make sense that 2.6.5 was working as I've seen some early posts which seem to support this claim (at least as far back as it will let me search - which isn't far), even thought there are alot of conflicting comments. In any event, I'm still dead in the water. Going to try r13 tonight/tom.

Anyone elce?

psk31

----------

## plank

I forgot to mention I was using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 my laptop has a development-sources-2.6.7 and I have no problems there with the same pen so try using a non patched kernel.

The problem seems to be in a patch made by the gentoo team.[/quote]

----------

## squeegy

Chances are you laptop and your workstation have different hardware.  Try the plain development-sources on the box where the problem is and see if the problem still happens.  If it does then you can assume it's something that the gentoo devs added in as a patch.

----------

## Vide

I've been away form home for some days...are there any news? Did someone posted a bug report or should I do it by myself? Has anyone tried a new release? (-r13 I suppose)

----------

## Benson

If you have problems with hardware connected to your usb port, then remove usb2 support from your kernel or simply remove the module with rmmod uhci-hcd - semms like usb2 is broken since 2.6.5, but is fixed since 2.6.8rc1.

rgds

Benson

----------

## SeanHarmer

Hi All,

I am also seeing this problem on an older nforce-1 mobo with kernels gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14 and 2.6.8-r1. The same kernels work fine on another machine with a via chipset. The 2.6.5 used to create /dev/sda1 fine on the nforce machine, so it's definitely something that has changed since 2.6.5 with respect to the nforce surpport for usb mass-storage devices.

Sean

----------

## dek

It doesn't seem to be Nforce related, since i'm having the same problem here with my multi-cardreader on a KT880 mainboard, using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3.

```

usb 3-2: control timeout on ep0in

usb 3-2: control timeout on ep0in

[..]

```

----------

## Sachankara

 *Benson wrote:*   

> If you have problems with hardware connected to your usb port, then remove usb2 support from your kernel or simply remove the module with rmmod uhci-hcd - semms like usb2 is broken since 2.6.5, but is fixed since 2.6.8rc1.
> 
> rgds
> 
> Benson

 Sort of confirmed... Running VIA KT600 on gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r using ehci-hcd results in an ep0out error while using only uhci-hcd works just fine...

----------

## BeFalou

I'm having same type of problem trying to use my usb printer, with a KT133 I get the following dmesg:

```
Sep 12 22:12:42 [kernel] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Sep 12 22:12:47 [kernel] usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out
```

After booting everything works fine, but after a few minutes/hours it hangs and I can't "rmmod uhci_hcd". 2.6.7 kernel. I don't have USB2.0 so I can't disable it.

I see a bunch of ppl with similar usb problems and even google can't get the answer  :Sad: 

----------

